# exerciseExerciseEXERCISE



## irresistible_grace (Jul 16, 2013)

If you exercise on a regular basis ...
When do you exercise? (First thing in the morning, mid-day, evening etc.)
How long do you exercise?
How often do you exercise?
What does your typical exercise regimen look like?

I am trying to lose about 160 lbs [I wish that was a typo] & know that diet is NOT enough so I am trying to find out what kind of exercise regimen works for others on The Board!

Advise & prayers welcome.


----------



## jgilberAZ (Jul 16, 2013)

exercise is overrated.

Check these links: Jeff Gilbertson


----------



## Gforce9 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jess,
I've been working out for about 25 years. You're right, diet is not enough, though calories in must be less than calories out to lose weight. I try to work out 4x-5x/week, but job demands reduce that some. Couple that with age and the issue is further complicated. I was a very large kid. At 16, I was 5'7" and 241lbs. I couldn't fit in the desks @ school. I went down to 155lbs over the course of a year (albeit all wrong). Increased activity=increased appetite, though......prepare yourself. I don't know if I answered any questions, but be encouraged............Nothing worthwhile seems easy......


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 17, 2013)

jgilberAZ said:


> exercise is overrated.
> 
> Check these links: Jeff Gilbertson



Thanks for the link it is very helpful...

Truth be told a decade ago I lost 115 lbs on ATKINS. 
I understand what you mean about exercise being overrated but knowing that I gained it all back makes me think that exercise is still important (at least where permanent weight loss & maintenance is the goal). 

So, I am still interested in knowing the exercise regimen of anyone & everyone that is willing to share!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 17, 2013)

Do you ...
use weights, resistance training?
run, walk, jog, jump rope?
do Yoga or Zumba?


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 17, 2013)

Jessica,

I also need to lose some weight and struggle to balance healthy eating habits, exercise and life.

My sister is a certified personal trainer and she recommends that people do exercise that they will enjoy and is in keeping with their overall physical health. What types of things do you enjoy doing? Are there affordable places that offer Zumba or other classes near your home? Do you have a dog who likes to be walked? 

For me, this includes walking, hiking, gardening, lifting light weights, stretching and going to the gym to use an elliptical and other machines. I just don't do it often enough! I have a total knee replacement, so I can't do anything with impact, besides non-competitive walking. I find it frustrating because I keep getting set back by injuries when I finally approach "being in shape." Then schedule gets in the way and I have to fight my way back to where I was pre-injury.

I have a hard time fitting exercise into my days, but when I do, it is often in the morning before work, or late evening. I work two jobs and attend school, so it is incredibly difficult to stay motivated enough to get my butt to the gym after a long day! Sometimes while my morning coffee is brewing I will do a few stretches and a few reps of light weights with the dumbbells I keep handy.

I have also participated in a *free* online community called "Spark People." Members encourage others in their journey towards a healthy lifestyle, including healthy food choices and exercise. There are groups within the community that you can join that center around interests and locality. I have not been active there lately, but was thinking I should make time for it. Here is the link: http://http://www.sparkpeople.com/


----------



## sevenzedek (Jul 17, 2013)

I think P90X is a good work out system because it includes in-depth information on how to diet. It even provides a daily menu for the program. One of the other things I think is nice about it is that there are different varieties of work outs. If you want something that is more aerobic based, it is there. If you want something that is more about muscle building, it is there. One could easily adapt the program to fit their specific needs. Unfortunately, however, I didn't finish the program because of a lack of discipline, but it was really beginning to work. My wife and I joke about how I did P30X instead of P90X. I would like to get back into it.

Warning, the trainer is not a Christian, but you could learn a thing or two from him. Just tune him out when he gets annoying.


----------



## Curt (Jul 17, 2013)

I exercise - restraint.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jul 17, 2013)

My friend exercises with his ESV Study Bible. He says "Yah" like Arnold Swarzenagger when he lifts it with little pinky finger. "Yah."


----------



## Mindaboo (Jul 17, 2013)

Jess,

I've done a variety of things: Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds, Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred, and pilates. I loved the 30 Day Shred, but it took me a long time to build up to just completing the first level. Walk Away the Pounds is a walking aerobic workout with weights. It can be done at home and the moves are easy. I eventually worked up to the five mile walk. It took me about an hour every day to get it done. When I do workout, which right now, is not at all, I work out six days a week. I always try to get up before my family, so that means early in the morning. I have found if I put if off until later in the day I don't do it at all. I keep having physical problems that keep me from being consistent. My back goes out, a cyst on my foot, etc. I'm hoping to get back into working out once we move and get settled. 

Go to your library, and try some of the DVD's there before you purchase anything. Target and Walmart usually have a pretty good selection of DVD's that run around $10. I know they have the DVD's I mentioned above.

When I start up again I'll probably start with the Walk Away the Pounds. I generally start with the one mile walk. It only takes 15 minutes, but at least I'm doing something. Find a couple of things you like and then alternate them. I get bored with the videos when I can start reciting word for word what the trainer is saying.


----------



## JM (Jul 17, 2013)

Currently, I jump rope for 30 min. every other day (2 sets for 5, 2 sets for 10 min.) I also flip a tractor tire, use kettlebells, do box jumps and push ups. The only pure cardio that I do is jump rope, everything else is designed for high intensity so I can get a good workout in that only takes 30min. 

My wife flipping a small tire. Once in a while we will do 30 or 40 flips and that's what she was doing when I took recorded it.

[video=youtube_share;DwKNgE1VUHw]http://youtu.be/DwKNgE1VUHw[/video]

We (my children) also work on our street boxing for self defence.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 17, 2013)

Mindaboo said:


> Jess,
> 
> I've done a variety of things: Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds, Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred, and *pilates.* I loved the 30 Day Shred, but it took me a long time to build up to just completing the first level. Walk Away the Pounds is a walking aerobic workout with weights. It can be done at home and the moves are easy. I eventually worked up to the five mile walk. It took me about an hour every day to get it done. When I do workout, which right now, is not at all, I work out six days a week. I always try to get up before my family, so that means early in the morning. I have found if I put if off until later in the day I don't do it at all. I keep having physical problems that keep me from being consistent. My back goes out, a cyst on my foot, etc. I'm hoping to get back into working out once we move and get settled.
> 
> ...



I completely forgot about Pilates & never even thought about checking out the library's DVD section! 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 17, 2013)

I lost quite a bit of weight, probably over 100 pounds, about 10 years ago by walking. I began with a half mile because of a knee injury I sustained getting up out of a chair. That injury was a dark cloud with a silver lining. It was bad enough to require my using a cane for a few weeks but not so bad that it needed surgery. The knee precipitated my changing my diet and beginning to exercise regularly.

I began with that 1/2 mile walk and increased to a mile, then 2, and eventually was up to four miles per day. I had an old 10 speed bicycle and because of the heat in the tropical climate I live in, after about 6 months, I began riding the 10 speed instead of the walking. I became a daily rider logging in 6 to 10 vigorous miles and continued to lose weight. I'm still riding 4 or 5 days per week.

A large part of my success was due to a book called "Live Right For Your Type", by Dr. Peter J. D'Adamo seen here. It is based on his research claiming that our blood type determines the foods that our bodies efficiently metabolize. It is a controversial theory which some critics deem a lot of rubbish. I don't know if there is anything to it scientifically, but even the critics say that if followed, the diet will leave you healthier and lighter in weight. Little or no sugar, low fat and salt, a healthy balanced diet. From what I've read the Atkins diet is not healthy per se and is not one people will stick to as time goes on.

I have kept the weight off and though I stopped following the blood type diet maybe a year after I began it, I continued to eschew sugar, high fat stuff, and to eat in a thoughtful and healthy routine. I haven't darkened the door of a fast food 'restaurant' in a decade. So if it is a lot of weight diet and walking are what I would recommend. I also added resistance exercises to my regimen, and static stretching. At 64 years old, and in reasonably good shape I can say from my own experience that if you don't take care of your body you will eventually begin to suffer the consequences and they ain't enjoyable. In my experience we have to be transformed by a renewing of our lifestyle to successfully go from being overweight to the proper weight for our size. Otherwise it is a temporary condition for as long as we stick with it. Best of luck with it.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 17, 2013)

JM said:


> Currently, I jump rope for 30 min. every other day (2 sets for 5, 2 sets for 10 min.) I also flip a tractor tire, use kettlebells, do box jumps and push ups. The only pure cardio that I do is jump rope, everything else is designed for high intensity so I can get a good workout in that only takes 30min.
> 
> My wife flipping a small tire. Once in a while we will do 30 or 40 flips and that's what she was doing when I took recorded it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the video, that looks intense but enjoyable! I used to jump rope (when I lost the weight before but that was a decade ago and I know out may take a little while until I can do it again.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 17, 2013)

JimmyH said:


> I lost quite a bit of weight, probably over 100 pounds, about 10 years ago by walking. I began with a half mile because of a knee injury I sustained getting up out of a chair. That injury was a dark cloud with a silver lining. It was bad enough to require my using a cane for a few weeks but not so bad that it needed surgery. The knee precipitated my changing my diet and beginning to exercise regularly.
> 
> I began with that 1/2 mile walk and increased to a mile, then 2, and eventually was up to four miles per day. I had an old 10 speed bicycle and because of the heat in the tropical climate I live in, after about 6 months, I began riding the 10 speed instead of the walking. I became a daily rider logging in 6 to 10 vigorous miles and continued to lose weight. I'm still riding 4 or 5 days per week.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## FCC (Jul 17, 2013)

The best advice given here is that you should start out slowly! Getting back into an exercise regime is never easy, but it is certainly worth it! There are a lot of different resources out there that you can turn to for information and how to get started! Just remember to scale the exercises, especially the high intensity ones like P90X. I jog, a lot and also do Crossfit on a routine basis. Crossfit involves short high intensity workouts that can sometimes be done in under 20 minutes. Just remember, no pain no gain!


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 17, 2013)

Jessica,

It is fantastic that you are wanting to get in shape. You're right that diet alone is unlikely to produce the results you want. Without exercise, your body will simply adjust to the fewer calories by slowing your metabolism. And then you will have to eat even less to lose weight, and the vicious cycle will repeat itself.

The reality is that the best exercise program is one that you will actually do. It could be something simple like walking on a truly regular basis (which is also nice in that you don't need to buy a lot of equipment). It could be running, elliptical machines, workout DVDs like P90X, swimming, weight training, or some combination of them all. If you do one or more of these seriously and consistently while watching your diet, then you will lose weight.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a stationary bike that we use as a coat rack or to hold a fan in the classroom window! I plan to clean the layer of dust off of it & start using it regularly. Also, I have just over a half acre lot & 8.5 laps around the perimeter is a mile so I plan to do a better job of walking everyday. I work in the garden but it doesn't seem like exercise & it is not something I "enjoy" per se.

I am thankful for all of the comments... PLEASE KEEP THEM COMING. I know from past threads that there are a lot of people on The Board that exercise daily & I am interested in learning"what works for you."


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 17, 2013)

Laziest way to lose weight is fasting once or twice a week for 24 hours max. I do it typically once a week for maintenance.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 17, 2013)

Mindaboo said:


> I keep having physical problems that keep me from being consistent. My back goes out, a cyst on my foot, etc. I'm hoping to get back into working out once we move and get settled.



Mindy, I keep experiencing the same thing. I find it so frustrating. Then, when my latest wound is healed, it seems that my schedule is so crazy I can't find time to do the exercise I desperately need. When my schedule gets overloaded, that is when I make the worst eating choices, which compounds my problem. It would be wonderful to find something that I could do even when injured - just to keep from loosing too much condition.



JimmyH said:


> At 64 years old, and in reasonably good shape I can say from my own experience that if you don't take care of your body you will eventually begin to suffer the consequences and they ain't enjoyable. In my experience we have to be transformed by a renewing of our lifestyle to successfully go from being overweight to the proper weight for our size. Otherwise it is a temporary condition for as long as we stick with it. Best of luck with it.



Yes! In order for changes to "stick," they need to be compatible with a new, healthy lifestyle that includes healthy food choices and exercise. 



irresistible_grace said:


> I have a stationary bike that we use as a coat rack or to hold a fan in the classroom window! I plan to clean the layer of dust off of it & start using it regularly. Also, I have just over a half acre lot & 8.5 laps around the perimeter is a mile so I plan to do a better job of walking everyday. I work in the garden but it doesn't seem like exercise & it is not something I "enjoy" per se.
> 
> I am thankful for all of the comments... PLEASE KEEP THEM COMING. I know from past threads that there are a lot of people on The Board that exercise daily & I am interested in learning"what works for you."



Jessica, my exercise bike now serves as a stand to hold a towel I use to wipe the dog's feet when she comes in the back door! 

Thank you for posting this. I had read Jon's post about struggling with smoking earlier yesterday. I'm a reformed smoker  - but I realized last night that I have been struggling with exercise and healthy eating habits in much the same way as one struggles to quit smoking. I have not been winning this battle. In fact, sometimes I just quit trying - out of frustration. 

It seems like our society at large does not encourage us to make healthy life choices. We are bombarded with adds for unhealthy, ready-to-eat food and many of our schedules are at a pace that makes it almost impossible to spend time exercising and preparing healthy meals made with whole foods. Then when we realize we have a problem, they've got a pill for that. 

I am wondering if accountability of some kind would help keep those of us struggling with this on course?


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 17, 2013)

I saw a cute cartoon (related to this thread) but haven't a clue how to upload it that said,

*"You are not BIG boned, you're LITTLE exercised!"*

It was funny to me because I've been told I'm "big boned" since puberty.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 17, 2013)

Melanie Rice said:


> Thank you for posting this. I had read Jon's post about struggling with smoking earlier yesterday. I'm a reformed smoker- but I realized last night that I have been struggling with exercise and healthy eating habits in much the same way as one struggles to quit smoking. I have not been winning this battle. In fact, sometimes I just quit trying - out of frustration.
> 
> It seems like our society at large does not encourage us to make healthy life choices. We are bombarded with adds for unhealthy, ready-to-eat food and many of our schedules are at a pace that makes it almost impossible to spend time exercising and preparing healthy meals made with whole foods. Then when we realize we have a problem, they've got a pill for that.
> 
> I am wondering if accountability of some kind would help keep those of us struggling with this on course?



You're welcome.

Jon's post about The Gospel for Smokers got me thinking about exercise, too!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 17, 2013)

Where are the die hard exercisers on The Board? Are you spending so much time exercising that you don't have time to share your regimen with us subpar exercisers? I know some of you get up before the sun and run circles around the rest of us? PLEASE SHARE... We are looking for mentors, motivation, inspiration etc.
KEEP IT COMING!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 17, 2013)

I have done resistance training (bodybuilding) for all of my bodyparts for about 3 years now on a regular basis. This is good for me since I work at a construction site, having big muscles and strength prevents injuries in many ways.

If your goal is to lose bodyfat, the best way is to target big muscle groups, namely, your legs. The key here, though, is to use a right type of routine for your legs, nothing like traditional jogging. The method is called Interval Training which consists of both low and high intensity exercise. My definite favourite is the following routine:

20 secs of running at approximately your 80% speed (you're not trying to break some record here), followed by 20 secs of lunges (use as full range of motion as possible, and do them slowly; 2 secs down, 2 secs up), followed by 20 secs of rest (or the time you have left of a full minute).

After the first minute is up, you start the exercise again, doing up to 20 minutes of this. For beginners, it's understandable to go with 15 minutes and then build up from there. But don't do more than 20 minutes. If anything, use more intensity or change your resting periods to make it harder for you.

This workout is a BEAST if you want to burn fat! You can't believe how effective it is.

Some things to consider when doing this type of exercise:

1) Drink A LOT of water before starting (1-1.5 litres -- YES, I'M SERIOUS)
2) Warm up your legs properly before starting to prevent injuries (knee lifts, and leg side and front raises with a straight leg)
3) Choose a quite soft ground for your running (like a soccer field), to prevent injuries.

If we talk about people burning fat in general, the biggest problem that comes in their way is their hormonal balance. People who decide to get leaner, often change their diet so dramatically that it only serves to make you even fatter. Leptin is a hormone that controls all other hormones in your body, and leptin is dependent on your calorie intake. If you suddenly start eating less than regularly, you will only get your hormonal balance messed up and end up fattier. What I suggest is to cut down your _carb_ intake slowly but surely (5% less each weak). And you should not try to drop your _carbs_ for more than a month, then you should take a rest and maintain or even add some _calories_. The key is to not get stressed! Hormonal balance is way more important for your health than getting the right nutrients. Even when you lean down, you should have at least two cheat days in a week. On those days you should add more _calories_ to get your leptin levels more optimal. The other problem factor for people is their mental stress which raises your cortisol levels, which is bad for your fat burning system. Meditating on God will keep both your mind and body healthy.


Edit: Oh! I should have mentioned you can replace the running with cycling or running up strairs which both have their unique strength curves (cycling will target your glutes most, running up stairs second, and running least).


----------



## moral necessity (Jul 17, 2013)

Just a quick note for now:

Do not eat after 7-8pm. Metabolism is slowing down around this time.
Shaq lost like 100 pounds doing this. True that he is active, but this helped even him.

Here's a few short thoughts also...How to lose 140 pounds quick and safely? - Yahoo! Answers 

Also, remember that weights build muscle which burn calories 24/7. Exercise burns calories only during the exercise and an hour beyond. Both are good to incorporate.

Blessings and prayers!


----------



## Nate (Jul 17, 2013)

I jog 2-3 miles 5X per week (Mon-Fri). I do simple push ups and sit ups with the kids in the evening - they think its great! This has helped me drop about 30 lbs and obviously helps maintain my current weight. I go in the morning before work and I jog with a friend. Having a friend helps A LOT for motivation - we both rely on each other to do it. If I was trying to do it myself, I'm sure I would lose motivation in under a week. My wife wants to start too, so we are thinking about alternating early morning / late evenings because someone always has to be at home with the kids.


----------



## Tripel (Jul 17, 2013)

Everyone is different, and part of achieving health/weight goals is knowing what works for you. It's important that you be REALISTIC about yourself and set ACHIEVABLE goals. 

The easiest part about exercise is the initial decision to start exercising and the ensuing excitement about getting all healthy. Day 1 is fun and energizing. But few people make it to Day 60, and in my opinion it is because their excitement led them to take on a regiment that is too fast and too demanding, resulting in serious burn-out after several weeks (or even days). 

That's not to say you shouldn't be excited about exercise. A healthy lifestyle IS exciting, but you want it to be something you enjoy in the longterm, not something you dread or resent.

As for me, I don't exercise...at least not in the sense that most people think of exercise. But I make sure I do plenty of walking each day as I go about my life. If I can walk there, I walk. It's not much, but I generally do 3-5 miles walking each day. That combined with a decent diet (no fast food, plenty of fruit/veg, lots of water, and occasional splurging) works pretty well for me.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 17, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Where are the die hard exercisers on The Board? Are you spending so much time exercising that you don't have time to share your regimen with us subpar exercisers? I know some of you get up before the sun and run circles around the rest of us? PLEASE SHARE... We are looking for mentors, motivation, inspiration etc.
> KEEP IT COMING!



You would probably really enjoy Spark People. I admit that I have not been active over there for almost a year, but I have been meaning to get involved again. They actually have some free mini-videos that you can do and have 30 day challenges and other short contests that are designed to get you moving and on a regular program. You can track your exercise minutes and the foods you eat, share healthy recipes and interact with other members. You get points for exercising, tracking foods eaten and interacting with other members. The encouragement from others is a great help. There are some Christian teams, though I haven't found a reformed one. 

I gave up last year after a series of injuries. I tried to maintain while I couldn't work out by controlling my diet. I did NOT lose weight during that time. I got frustrated and gave up - for a while. I ate pasta with abandon and let my schedule keep me from incorporating healthy habits into my life. Maybe this discussion is the kick in the pants I needed to get me back there. It is free, though they sometimes encourage you to buy a video or cookbook etc. While I was active on that site, I was not only losing weight, but incorporating healthy habits into my life.

If you decide to check it out, you can find me there as BEARSFANNDENVER. If you like, message me and I can e-mail you an invite to join, or you can just sign up on their website.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 17, 2013)

I run or bike 4-5 days a week, mid-morning, for about 45 minutes. I also watch what I eat. Exercise will do little good if you just eat more, which is easy to do when you start exercising more.

I'm about 40 punds lighter than I was at my heaviest. To achieve the weight loss, the exercise had to be built up over time, starting slowly and with less intensive exercises, and coupled with eating better.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jul 17, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Melanie Rice said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for posting this. I had read Jon's post about struggling with smoking earlier yesterday. I'm a reformed smoker- but I realized last night that I have been struggling with exercise and healthy eating habits in much the same way as one struggles to quit smoking. I have not been winning this battle. In fact, sometimes I just quit trying - out of frustration.
> ...



It got me thinking too. I wonder if ESV90X would work. My friend's pinky finger is really thin.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 17, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> It got me thinking too. I wonder if ESV90X would work. My friend's pinky finger is really thin.



Perhaps this is the solution you are looking for, Jon. Give your hands something else to do. You can get your exercise and quit smoking all at the same time!


----------



## sevenzedek (Jul 17, 2013)

Seriously, I did consider the possibility of exercise becoming a good distraction.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jul 17, 2013)

CuriousNdenver said:


> There are some Christian teams, though I haven't found a reformed one



Maybe we could start one?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 17, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> If you exercise on a regular basis ...
> When do you exercise? (First thing in the morning, mid-day, evening etc.)
> How long do you exercise?
> How often do you exercise?
> ...



I train about five days a week. I used to do P90x, and while it has a lot of great ideas, the premise behind it is redundant (it requires an insane amount of commitment and the people who give that commitment get results anyway). That and it's expesnive.

I do mainly kettlebells (LOTS of presses, snatches). I do a lot of chin ups. I do one-arm push ups (not too great with that). I used to jog a lot, but I lost too much weight and people thought I did drugs, so I stopped cardio altogether. The book that changed my life (literally) was Paul Wade's Convict Conditioning.

My workout routine looks something like this:

Monday
Shoulders and back, plus some abs (I have my own philosophy on that)
Usually presses, handstand push ups, chin ups, rows

Tuesday
Arms (abs)

Wednesday
Mostly rest, some functional exercises to stay limber

Thursday
Repeat monday
Friday
Repeat Tuesday

Saturday
Repeat Wednesday

I do leg stuff of one kind or another about four or five days a week.

My workouts never last longer than thirty minutes, but I go pretty hard the whole time (usually).


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, I've fallen on poor health lately, but I'm trying to get back on the horse if even just some light exercise. I'm just back up to about 30-45 mins a day. I won't bother to mention my diet as it is geared to heal my damaged gut and wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. I WILL however, inbox you my wife's FB & email so that she can give you details on Trim Healthy Mamas. She and several of her friends have had significant weight loss and I ENVY her food. It looks great!

First, it works with women's metabolism (unlike many diets which fail to account for that,) it covers how to eat when you're pregnant or nursing (she's the later,) and is not a 'diet,' but a lifestyle change. Likewise, it takes into account the WHOLE family so that you are not cooking two meals. You'll see slightly adjusted dishes for your kiddos and hubby (I know a hubby who has lost like 30lbs alongside his wife doing it.) Diets ALWAYS fail, it is just a fact - regression is just the shape of things with diets. It even has a section on exercise geared to ladies taking into account that they are caring for a home, much like Jason from Ontario suggests - high impact in output, but low impact on joints. Jenny E. from the Greenville FCC congregation is doing it as well if you all are friends - she might put you on the map. My wife is back down to her pre-pregnancy weight before our second child (we have six- and two in heaven.) It is only the cost of the book. I'll inbox you the ISBN. Check addall.com for price comparisons if you are interested.

Personally, I do P90x as I'm able (at least the doctor's approved workouts- many times I have to augment.) It just keeps me honest. I'm a loner so a workout buddy never helps (it is magic for others.) This video set it structured- 1.5 hr for one workout a week, all others are between 45-55 mins. It is effective and flexible to lots of athletic levels. BUT, if you are thinking about it and are not very athletic now or never were, I would suggest maybe two weeks of light-moderate graded, treadmill (20 mins, or hit the great outdoors- just make sure you hit like half hills on your walk. Find a nice, safe subdivision that works) some basic light lifts 3 times a week (1 day legs/back, one day arms/chest, one day shoulders/stomach, maybe two-three exercises per body part - 30-45 mins tops for the whole lifting portion. You can remix them some but I wouldn't recommend mixing shoulders/back or chest/shoulders - you'll burn out as there are lots of overlaps on the muscles used.) Maybe walk for 6 days and every other day, do the lifts alongside the walking. Enjoy your Sabbaths off  There are several good 'starter' programs you can find on line that demonstrate the exercises. If you don't have the equipment, several gyms offer two week trial memberships for free. Then in two weeks, graduate to P90x. It doesn't require tons of gym equipment, just a little floor space. Truly, though- if you never did more than the basic things I suggested, it'd get you headed in the right direction, maybe take you all the way. Then again, if you did Jason's stuff, you'd find it very beneficial as well, perhaps moreso.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 18, 2013)

AlexanderHenderson1647 said:


> Well, I've fallen on poor health lately, but I'm trying to get back on the horse if even just some light exercise. I'm just back up to about 30-45 mins a day. I won't bother to mention my diet as it is geared to heal my damaged gut and wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. I WILL however, inbox you my wife's FB & email so that she can give you details on Trim Healthy Mamas. She and several of her friends have had significant weight loss and I ENVY her food. It looks great!
> 
> First, it works with women's metabolism (unlike many diets which fail to account for that,) it covers how to eat when you're pregnant or nursing (she's the later,) and is not a 'diet,' but a lifestyle change. Likewise, it takes into account the WHOLE family so that you are not cooking two meals. You'll see slightly adjusted dishes for your kiddos and hubby (I know a hubby who has lost like 30lbs alongside his wife doing it.) Diets ALWAYS fail, it is just a fact - regression is just the shape of things with diets. It even has a section on exercise geared to ladies taking into account that they are caring for a home, much like Jason from Ontario suggests - high impact in output, but low impact on joints. Jenny E. from the Greenville FCC congregation is doing it as well if you all are friends - she might put you on the map. My wife is back down to her pre-pregnancy weight before our second child (we have six- and two in heaven.) It is only the cost of the book. I'll inbox you the ISBN. Check addall.com for price comparisons if you are interested.
> 
> Personally, I do P90x as I'm able (at least the doctor's approved workouts- many times I have to augment.) It just keeps me honest. I'm a loner so a workout buddy never helps (it is magic for others.) This video set it structured- 1.5 hr for one workout a week, all others are between 45-55 mins. It is effective and flexible to lots of athletic levels. BUT, if you are thinking about it and are not very athletic now or never were, I would suggest maybe two weeks of light-moderate graded, treadmill (20 mins, or hit the great outdoors- just make sure you hit like half hills on your walk. Find a nice, safe subdivision that works) some basic light lifts 3 times a week (1 day legs/back, one day arms/chest, one day shoulders/stomach, maybe two-three exercises per body part - 30-45 mins tops for the whole lifting portion. You can remix them some but I wouldn't recommend mixing shoulders/back or chest/shoulders - you'll burn out as there are lots of overlaps on the muscles used.) Maybe walk for 6 days and every other day, do the lifts alongside the walking. Enjoy your Sabbaths off  There are several good 'starter' programs you can find on line that demonstrate the exercises. If you don't have the equipment, several gyms offer two week trial memberships for free. Then in two weeks, graduate to P90x. It doesn't require tons of gym equipment, just a little floor space. Truly, though- if you never did more than the basic things I suggested, it'd get you headed in the right direction, maybe take you all the way. Then again, if you did Jason's stuff, you'd find it very beneficial as well, perhaps moreso.



Thanks a bunch (sorry I somehow missed this yesterday)! 
Hopefully Jenny E. will be at the conference so I can talk to her then/there!
Thanks again!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 18, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> irresistible_grace said:
> 
> 
> > If you exercise on a regular basis ...
> ...



Thanks a bunch... 
This is more what I had in mind with my original post (though I really appreciate EVERY comment thus far). 
I have one kettlebell & it weighs 15 lbs. I would like to purchase more but I am not sure how many to buy or what size to buy. Any suggestions?


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 18, 2013)

Mindaboo said:


> Originally Posted by CuriousNdenver
> There are some Christian teams, though I haven't found a reformed one
> 
> 
> Maybe we could start one?



I think that would be a great idea! I believe each team needs at least one leader, but many have two or more. 

The leaders serve mostly as encouragers and interact with other team members. They may set up team challenges, such as asking each member to commit to exercising 5 days a week for at least 10 minutes a day, or drinking 6-8 glasses of water a day...etc.

One of the nice things about Spark People is that they don't advocate any one program. Members are free to share what works for them. So some may use Cross-Fit, others P90X, Trim Healthy Mamas or their own program. It will also generate a workout plan for you, based on your personal input. That usually is something you can do with a few hand-held weights, a visit to a gym or by watching a short, free video on the site. Members can also track their own progress and share even small victories and milestones with their friends and fellow team members.

I have attached screen shots of the home page each member sees when they log in, and of my Spark page. 

Is anyone else interested in pursuing this?


----------



## JM (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone try Indian Clubs? I found a video on how to make them and wanted to hear some reviews before I bought the supplies. 

[video=youtube;5WuakNFQosE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WuakNFQosE[/video]


----------



## TheElk (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm on day 4 of the FOCUS T25 program from Beachbody. It includes diet with exercise. Monday through Thursday is 25 minutes a day. Friday is two 25 minute videos. Saturday is stretch and Sunday is a rest day. It looks promising. I'll let you know how it's going.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 18, 2013)

I saw a recent report saying that Americans are tending to exercise more, but are still not losing weight. The reason is that despite all that exercise, Americans have still not mastered the crucial fewer-trips-of-fork-to-mouth concept. Exercise won't help you lose weight if you're still shoveling in the food and drink at the same rate as when you were not exercising.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 18, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Cameronian said:
> 
> 
> > irresistible_grace said:
> ...



A lot of that is relative to how strong you are. I am very strong at kettlebells and I have a small frame, so anything about 45lbs is a bit much for me. For most beginners, something like 15 or 20 is a good start. Keep in mind, though, you get strong very quickly at kettlebells. Never buy kettelebells in a store. You are paying 100 % mark up. Find some good ones on amazon. anything under 50 lbs usually ships for free. PM me or friend me on facebook and I can probably give you more info.


----------



## Mathetes (Jul 18, 2013)

I do a half hour on the exercise bike every morning. This gives me a chance to recite Scripture that I try to memorize (at one point I had a hundred verses memorized but then my wife and I went to Brazil for two weeks and since I wasn't exercising, I sorta forgot them...not completely, but still relearning ). The downfall is that it's easy to slow down if your mind is preoccupied - something that didn't happen with the treadmill we used to have.

I live downtown, so I walk to and from work, which takes about 20 - 25 minutes. I think my body's acclimated to it though, so I might have to use ankle weights or something.

In the evening, I try to do cardio. I have a Microsoft Kinect which has some exercise programs, so that makes it kind of fun. Sometimes I'm too exhausted to make an attempt at it, though.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 19, 2013)

JM said:


> Anyone try Indian Clubs? I found a video on how to make them and wanted to hear some reviews before I bought the supplies.
> 
> [video=youtube;5WuakNFQosE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WuakNFQosE[/video]



I am not coordinated enough to even "try that at home." I imagined hitting myself or braking something (several times) watching that video. If you or anyone else tries making/using Indian Clubs, I'd be interested in a review as well!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 23, 2013)

I am going to offer a different perspective on exercise than what one usually sees in popular culture, though this is not new to me; I took it from Pavel Tsatsouline.

A lot of people who go to the gym really "bust it hard" for an hour to 90 minutes. I guess that's good in a way because you burn calories and really exhaust the muscles. I trained like that for over ten years. I've noticed some drawbacks, though (and then I will offer my own philosophy):
1. Unless you are smart enough to rotate your workout cycles at the appropriate times (shocking the muscles, so to speak), then these hard workouts won't do you all that much good. Even worse, the knowledge of when to rotate often comes after years of trial and error (mostly error, in my case).

2. People who bust it hard are more prone to injury. Even the greats, like Arnold, had numerous acl tears. This is mostly football players and wanna be bodybuilders (ironically, more people pull their pec muscle from cable cross-overs than from heavy bench).

3. Overwhelming fatigue sets it. That's why New Years resolutions usually last ten days. Few human specimens can maintain that intensity, day-in and day-out.

My philosophy:

1. I look at strength training as acquiring certain skills, rather than "conditioning" (the latter comes with the former). For example, I can do about 8 consecutive single-leg pistol squats. Six months ago I couldn't do a one. While I'll never get the huge squads that a guy doing regular squats does, I've nonetheless obtained excellent balance and flexibility, not to mention no small strength. So instead of doing an insane amount of leg work on "leg day," I'll do about 3 pistol squats every hour (it adds up!).

2. Most people, even the great Arnold himself, recommend doing dozens (if not hundreds) of abidominal work every day. That's counterproductive. The great Bruce Lee did about 40 ab reps, max. In light of my above point, I'll do about 5-8 dragon flags a day, plus 15-20 hanging leg raises. Those are extremely difficult exercises (and it took me about two months to do one rep with perfect form), but they are infitnitely superior to doing "crunches" (numerous studies have been done that show just how utterly useless a crunch is).

3. In light of (1) again. my goal in strength training is the same with anything: do a little bit more next time and do it better. Don't try to be perfect tomorrow. Just get better. Set very small goals and meet them when you can. (of course, I leave questions of diet and rest aside, to each his own).


----------



## davenporter (Jul 23, 2013)

I had some good success with this program. It's a serious workout though. There is diet advice as well. You Are Your Own Gym: The Bible of Bodyweight Exercises: Mark Lauren, Joshua Clark: 9780345528582: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 25, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> I am going to offer a different perspective on exercise than what one usually sees in popular culture, though this is not new to me; I took it from Pavel Tsatsouline.
> 
> A lot of people who go to the gym really "bust it hard" for an hour to 90 minutes. I guess that's good in a way because you burn calories and really exhaust the muscles. I trained like that for over ten years. I've noticed some drawbacks, though (and then I will offer my own philosophy):
> 1. Unless you are smart enough to rotate your workout cycles at the appropriate times (shocking the muscles, so to speak), then these hard workouts won't do you all that much good. Even worse, the knowledge of when to rotate often comes after years of trial and error (mostly error, in my case).
> ...



THANKS A TON ... Sorry I missed this the other day.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 25, 2013)

arap said:


> Laziest way to lose weight is fasting once or twice a week for 24 hours max. I do it typically once a week for maintenance.



I did a "trial fast" from 12:45pm yesterday until 12:45pm today and it was AMAZING. 
I have been reading about intermittent fasting & working out while fasting (it is really interesting stuff). 
Thanks for mentioning 24 hour fasting as weight management.


----------

